
Dminor - Microsoft Research's data-modeling language - lt
http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/downloads/cd60cdb0-353f-48b3-81d7-177621eba1bf/default.aspx
======
kevingadd
For reference, since the documentation and paper on this language are
inexplicably not linked anywhere on the MS website:

Research paper describing a preliminary version of Dminor:
<http://research.microsoft.com/en-us/um/people/adg/minim.html>

The readme.html from inside the archive, with a basic overview of the language
and some samples: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1643240/dminor_readme.html>

Please note that the readme is made available under the terms of the license
that applies to the rest of the package. IANAL but reposting the readme seemed
acceptable based on my reading of the license.
[http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/downloads/cd60cdb0-353f-...](http://research.microsoft.com/en-
us/downloads/cd60cdb0-353f-48b3-81d7-177621eba1bf/D%20minor%20CPT%20EULA%20\(2009-12-03\).rtf)

------
siddhant
I've always been a bit confused on topics related to MSR. Everyone seems to
hate Microsoft, for their products, for their policies, for pretty much
everything. Although I've been noticing that its going down. But still
Microsoft Research happens to be _the_ most respected research group. And
thats in my _very_ humble opinion. (I'm just completing my undergraduation.)
The kind of people who join MSR, the kind of work that they do, the kind of
groups (in academia) that they are associated with - everything happens to be
top notch. Still there are so many people who are anti-MS. Confuses me
everytime.

~~~
bad_user
My perception is that MSR has the same flaw as Bell Labs once did ... they
keep coming with cool ideas that aren't getting productized (of course, I'm
too young to have an opinion here :))

Anyway, on the programming languages front, Microsoft is releasing some pretty
cool stuff and they should get some credit for that, regardless of their
history.

~~~
wglb
But isn't that quite often true of research outfits in large companies?
Certainly the success of UNIX was not due to the internal productization
efforts of AT&T, nor Smalltalk of Parc, and so on. The point to research is
somewhat parallel to investing in startups--you fund many tens of ideas, and
some take off with a life of their own, and others don't.

------
joubert
Is it named D Minor to imply it is in harmony with C#?

~~~
billybob
If so, it's wrong. Those two keys would clash - their tonics are only a half
step apart. The relative minor for C#(major) would be A#m. You find that by
calling C# "1" and counting up the musical scale to 6.

~~~
joubert
In the harmonic D Minor, the C is raised to C#.

------
Maro
research.microsoft.com has been unreachable from Budapest for months.

------
makmanalp
No documentation?

------
leej
goog is on a buying spree msft on a language release spree!

